# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Προσόψεις κλουβιών στην Αθήνα

## makis97

Θα ηθελα αν ρωτησω που υπαρχει καποιο μαγαζι 
που πουλαει προσοψεις κλουβιων εδω στην 
 αθηνα????? :Confused0033:

----------


## mgerom

Αυτά που γνωρίζω ........
Υπάρχει το ******Αλλά και ********

----------


## Windsa

e-shop ********

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Ριξε μια ματιά και εδώ ********

----------


## makis97

σας ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σας  :Love0030:

----------


## stelios

Υπαρχει και καποιος που φτιαχνει και επι παραγγελια διαστασεις

----------


## makis97

Στο *********  μηπως υπαρχει καταστημα 
(οχι e-shop) αν ναι που???? μου αρεσαν πολυ οι τιμες

----------


## Windsa

> Στο ******μηπως υπαρχει καταστημα 
> (οχι e-shop) αν ναι που???? μου αρεσαν πολυ οι τιμες


exeis PM..................

----------


## jk21

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ekBirdClub.com

2. Α. Απαγορεύονται οι αγοραπωλησίες ζωντανών πλασμάτων αλλά και άψυχων πραγμάτων μέσω του φόρουμ.

*Β. Απαγορεύεται η προώθηση οποιασδήποτε συνδιαλλαγής χρηματοοικονομικής φύσεως.*





*..εστω και αν γινεται ανιδιοτελως.μεσω πμ μπορουμε να εξυπηρετηθουμε καλυτερα *

----------


## mgerom

Απο πού προκύπτει ΠΡΟΩΘΗΣΗ συνδιαλλαγής οικονομικής φύσεως ;Και ποιός ξέρει αν εγώ έδωσα μια πληροφορία ανιδιοτελώς ή περιμένοντας κάποια οφέλη για την τσέπη μου ; Αυτό δεν θα σκεφτεί αμέσως κάποιος, όταν βλέπει αυτήν την αντιμετώπηση απο την διαχείρηση ; Η πληροφορία είναι απαγορευμένη για κάτι που υπάρχει εκεί έξω ,γύρο μας , για κάτι που δουλεύει νόμιμα ; Για καταστήματα που τηρούν τις φορολογικές τους υποχρεώσεις ; και επιτρέπεται το σου-ψου, μου-ψου, για οποιεσδήποτε συναλλαγές μέσω Π.Μ ;Επιβραβεύεται δηλαδή η μυστικοπάθεια ; Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η αλήθεια και η σοβαρότης της γνώμης με υπογραφή , αλλά το κουτσομπολιό που μπορεί να κρύβει σκοπιμότητες μιας και είναι αδιαφανές ;
Η τήρηση των κανόνων, θέλει να έχουμε τα κότσια να περνάμε το μήνυμα που πρέπει προς τα έξω και όχι να φοβόμαστε να πούμε το όνομά μας. Πραγματικά ΚΡΙΜΑ.!!!!
 Υ.Γ Δεν απευθύνομαι προσωπικά στον Δημήτρη, αλλά εκφράζω δημόσια και υπογράφοντας, την πικρία μου για τον τρόπο "ερμηνείας" , μιας πολύ σωστής κατά τα άλλα ανάγκης, να μη μπορεί κανείς να πουλάει και να διαφημίζει για προσωπικό όφελος μέσα απο τις γραμμές του φόρουμ. Σκεφθείτε όμως, αν απαγορευόταν η πληροφορία μέσα στο Ιντερνετ τι απήχηση θα είχε σήμερα ;Την εποχή που βγαίνουν στην φόρα τα άπλυτα της υπερδύναμης, εμείς να σκεπτόμαστε αν πρέπει να πούμε ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΒΡΟΥΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΩΨΕΙΣ ΚΛΟΥΒΙΩΝ για τα καναρινάκια μας, αστειότητες.

----------


## jk21

κυριε ΜΑΚΗ το << ανιδιοτελως >> το χρεωνομαι πληρως εγω σαν προσωπικη θεση αφου και για τα 3 ατομα που εδωσαν την πληροφορια εχω προσωπικη γνωμη και εκτιμηση.οπως και για 2 απο τα μαγαζια που αναφερθηκαν (απο το ενα εχω παρει και τις δικες μου προσοψεις).σε αλλα φορουμ εχω δωσει και γω παρομοια πληροφορια που οι κανονες το επετρεπαν.ισως και δω πριν τους μαθω καλα οταν δεν ημουν στην ομαδα διαχειρησης.ομως οι κανονες ειναι για να τηρουνται.οταν για τα μαγαζια αυτα  δοθει μια φορα ενα λινκ ,στην πορεια θα δοθουν πολλες φορες.λογω ελλειψης μαλιστα στο εμποριο ειδων για οικοσιτα πτηνα πολλων αξιολογων πραγματων απο τα πετσοπ που λειτουργουν σαν στεγασμενα μαγαζια,θα ακουστουν παρα πολλες.εχουμε επιλεξει αυτο να το αποφυγουμε ασχετα αν το ιδιο το φορουμ ετσι κι αλλιως δεν διαφημιζει και το ιδιο οποιαδηποτε επιχειρηση στεγαζομενη ή του διαδικτυου.και οπως και να το κανουμε η αναγραφη ιστοσελιδας της ιδιας της επιχειρησης ειναι προωθηση.ειτε ιδιοτελης ,ειτε ανιδιοτελης.και τα 2 σε φορουμ με αλλους κανονες για μενα ειναι ηθικως αποδεκτα.εδω ομως εχουμε αλλους και ειμαι πληρως συμφωνος σε αυτους.επισης αν θεωρηθει απο την υπολοιπη διαχειρηση οτι κακως τους χρησιμοποισα (με λαθος τροπο) ,τα στοιχεια ας ξαναδοθουμ.δεν απαγορευουμε σε κανενα να ρωτησει για κατι .η απαντηση ομως μπορει να δοθει ανετα σε κεινον χωρις δημοσια αναγραφη.απο οποιδηποτε αρα και χωρις να περιοριζεται η πληροφορια για οποιαδηποτε επιχειρηση.
φιλικα και με παρακληση για κατανοηση
δημητρης jk21

----------


## johnrider

ψάχνω για άμεση αγορά 2 προσόψεις 60x40 εντός αθηνας οποιος γνωρίζει κάτι σε p.m

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

> ψάχνω για άμεση αγορά 2 προσόψεις 60x40 εντός αθηνας οποιος γνωρίζει κάτι σε p.m


αμα βρεις ακρη πες μ κ εμενα

----------


## CyberPanos

> Απο πού προκύπτει ΠΡΟΩΘΗΣΗ συνδιαλλαγής οικονομικής φύσεως ;Και ποιός ξέρει αν εγώ έδωσα μια πληροφορία ανιδιοτελώς ή περιμένοντας κάποια οφέλη για την τσέπη μου ; Αυτό δεν θα σκεφτεί αμέσως κάποιος, όταν βλέπει αυτήν την αντιμετώπηση απο την διαχείρηση ; Η πληροφορία είναι απαγορευμένη για κάτι που υπάρχει εκεί έξω ,γύρο μας , για κάτι που δουλεύει νόμιμα ; Για καταστήματα που τηρούν τις φορολογικές τους υποχρεώσεις ; και επιτρέπεται το σου-ψου, μου-ψου, για οποιεσδήποτε συναλλαγές μέσω Π.Μ ;Επιβραβεύεται δηλαδή η μυστικοπάθεια ; Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η αλήθεια και η σοβαρότης της γνώμης με υπογραφή , αλλά το κουτσομπολιό που μπορεί να κρύβει σκοπιμότητες μιας και είναι αδιαφανές ;
> Η τήρηση των κανόνων, θέλει να έχουμε τα κότσια να περνάμε το μήνυμα που πρέπει προς τα έξω και όχι να φοβόμαστε να πούμε το όνομά μας. Πραγματικά ΚΡΙΜΑ.!!!!
> Υ.Γ Δεν απευθύνομαι προσωπικά στον Δημήτρη, αλλά εκφράζω δημόσια και υπογράφοντας, την πικρία μου για τον τρόπο "ερμηνείας" , μιας πολύ σωστής κατά τα άλλα ανάγκης, να μη μπορεί κανείς να πουλάει και να διαφημίζει για προσωπικό όφελος μέσα απο τις γραμμές του φόρουμ. Σκεφθείτε όμως, αν απαγορευόταν η πληροφορία μέσα στο Ιντερνετ τι απήχηση θα είχε σήμερα ;Την εποχή που βγαίνουν στην φόρα τα άπλυτα της υπερδύναμης, εμείς να σκεπτόμαστε αν πρέπει να πούμε ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΒΡΟΥΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΩΨΕΙΣ ΚΛΟΥΒΙΩΝ για τα καναρινάκια μας, αστειότητες.


Συμφωνω απολυτα,αυτον τον κανονα δεν τον εχω συναντησει καποιο αλλο φορουμ προς το παρον.

----------


## jk21

Τους κανονες  που εχει το φορουμ ,δεν τους καθοριζει με βαση αν υπαρχουν σε αλλα φορουμ ή οχι .Το καθε φορουμ εχει τις δικες του σεβαστες επιλογες .Ο συγκεκριμενος κανονας ειναι σαφη συνειδητη επιλογη της διαχειρισης του φορουμ ,εδω και καιρο  και εχει τους λογους του που υπαρχει

----------

